# Electric Drag Racing web sites



## RodHower (Jul 26, 2007)

John Waylands 11.9 Second quarter mile Datsun 1200
http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/

Bill Dube's bike, 8.16 Second quarter mile.
www.killacycle.com/

Shawn Lawless, various EV's
http://www.lawlessindustries.net/

Matt Graham, 240 Datsun
http://www.jouleinjected.com


----------



## Damon Henry (Jul 26, 2007)

*Wayland's new time.*

Rod, catch up with the times. Wayland ran an 11.466 with Killacycles spare battery pack.


----------



## RodHower (Jul 26, 2007)

*White Zombie 11.46*

Hey Damon,
I should have posted the lowest run, but he did not back it up with another since he was kicked off the track for not having a roll bar. Does it still count?
In my records it does, but I'm not a NEDRA member


----------



## Damon Henry (Jul 26, 2007)

Actually, I couldn't remember the exact time so I went to the Nedra website to find it. The 11.9 time he did on Lead Acid a few weeks before. WZ ran several runs faster than that on lithium. The 11.466 is what is listed as the record on the Nedra Website. He also ran something like an 11.55 which must have counted for the backing run.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

*ssi-racing*

I gotta root for the hm team:








http://ssi-racing.com/


----------



## Lock (Jul 29, 2007)

*Nedra*

http://www.nedra.com/

The National Electric Drag Racing Association (NEDRA) exists to increase public awareness of electric vehicle (EV) performance and to encourage through competition, advances in electric vehicle technology. NEDRA achieves this by organizing and sanctioning safe, silent and exciting electric vehicle drag racing events.

tks

Lock


----------

